# New to this: New setup £400 budget



## poliver24 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi there,

a long time coffee lover and recently a short-term barista

currently owning an aero press, decent set of scales and a rhino wares grinder im looking to step up my home coffee game.

Have been looking at the gaggia classic and Rancilio Silvia. are there any other machines recommended?

Also grinder recommendations, currently looking at a eureka, graef cm800 or a mazzer.

Budget is about £400-£500 all in.

Patrick


----------



## sues1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

poliver24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> a long time coffee lover and recently a short-term barista
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick, I'm new too. Did some looking on here, asked some questions and looked at different reviews...Just bought the Sage Duo Temp Pro (DTP) and the Sage Grinder Pro. My first real spend on coffee kit. Got both for £456 off Amazon. I'm happy with them but have nothing really to compare with. I did have a D'Longhi Coffee Machine which I paid £70 but I've now moved up as they say. That's the best I can help with, I'm sure there's more experienced coffee makers on here. Good luck anyway.....Sue x


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

poliver24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> a long time coffee lover and recently a short-term barista
> 
> ...


Welcome Patric,

Are you looking to buy new or 2nd hand?

If new the dtp from Lakeland is a great price at the moment.

If you're looking at a gaggia classic you're actually better off buying 2nd had since there was a major design change in 2015 to conform with EU regulations & the earlier ones are considered better.

Gaggiamanualservice has refurbished classics fitted with the rancilio steam wand & larger solenoid for £150. There are a couple other classics for sale there too.

Grinder wise, an ex commercial would give the best grind for buck if you have the space. The Eureka mignon & sage smart grinder pro are also worth looking at.

You've picked a nice budget for a first setup so should find a good combo that'll give nice results & hold off upgraditis for a while.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

^^this^^

I'll definitely 2nd that. You'll get yourself a good setup for the budget specified. Spend it well as you will likely want further accessories... tamper, scales, etc.

*edit* you already have scales


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi welcome along. I'm also looking for a similar setup. Just doing loads of research on here before making a decision.


----------



## RedDaddy67 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm new also, my spends maybe slightly less unless I hold off for a few months, all the same I'm interested in what you decide on, good hunting.


----------



## Kristopher (Dec 29, 2017)

RedDaddy67 said:


> I'm new also


Join date : 2012?









If you are new then what does that make me?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Having bought the posh Graef grinder I would be inclined to avoid it even if it is solidly built. I wasn't too keen on it's grinding performance. I sent it back.

John

-


----------



## RedDaddy67 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kristopher said:


> Join date : 2012?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I registered with the intention of learning and purchasing then never did due to one thing and another and I've just this week popped back to make my 1st post


----------



## Kristopher (Dec 29, 2017)

RedDaddy67 said:


> To be honest I registered with the intention of learning and purchasing then never did due to one thing and another and I've just this week popped back to make my 1st post


In that case: welcome back







. I'm impressed you came back after all that time and still remembered your username and password.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

There are certainly a lot of us looking to move (or in the process of moving) from little Delonghis (or nothing) to a sub £500 setup. Whilst there is a bit in Glenn's guides about this end of the scale, maybe its a more worthy subject in its own right - certainly the options for new are quite limited, but second hand they can be quite daunting for a newbie. I've gone second hand commercial(ish) grinder and new DTP, others have gone for the DTP/SGP combo, a few have mentioned the little Lelit but obviously that doesn't leave much for a grinder etc etc etc.


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have had the Sage DTP for just over a week now and it's my first real foray in espresso. I only have a Wilfa Svart Grinder at the moment which I have been using for Aeropress. It is not really considered an espresso grinder but set to Moka and by weighing input I have achieved some very decent results using the unpressurised basket. I have a Rhinowares hand grinder too which takes far too long to produce around 18g but each attempt to grind very find seemed to choke the machine. The steam wand is excellent too although I am lacking a bit in technique.

My plans is to perhaps buy a mignon in the near future. I'm hoping someone can maybe give me some idea as to the improvement the Mignon will make over the Wilfa,

Anyway, as an entry level machine, the DTP is unlikely to disappoint imho.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I've got a DTP and used a Graef CM800 with it for years. Now that I've got a Mignon, I can certainly tell the difference. I'd reccommend the Mignon solidly over the Graef or the Smart Grinder Pro. I think the Smart Grinder has essentially the same bur set as the Graef with some extra bells and whistles.


----------

